# grub und configfile

## JoHo42

Irgendwie will der grub das configfile nicht laden.

Wenn ich booten moechte muss ich immer:

configfile /grub/grub.conf angeben.

Dann erst faehrt der Rechner hoch.

Wie kann ich das aendern?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Irgendwie will der grub das configfile nicht laden.
> 
> Wenn ich booten moechte muss ich immer:
> 
> configfile /grub/grub.conf angeben.
> ...

 

existiert der link namens menu.lst auf grub.conf? Denn soweit ich weis, hinterlegt grub im mbr immer noch die menu.lst als configurations datei.

----------

## JoHo42

Ja der link existiert.

menu.lst -> grub.conf

gruss joerg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du grub von der richtigen Partition aus installiert? Also wenn du mehrere Linuxe auf deiner Platte hast und machst von einer aus grub-install, dann wird auch die Konfigurationsdatei da erwartet, wo sie zu dem Zeitpunkt war. Also wenn du grub mit grub-install installierst, dann benutze doch mal die Option --root-directory=DIR.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hmmm richtige Partition, das weiss ich nicht.

Das Kommando --root-directory habe ich auch ausprobiert, ob ich das alles richtig gemacht habe glaube ich nicht.

Ich habe eine root Festplatte /dev/hda2 und eine kleine boot Platte /dev/hda1

Verschiedene Situtationen habe ich probiert, z.B. die boot Platte in die root Platte gemountet und dann grub-install ausgefuehrt.

Unter grub habe ich dann noch root(hd0,1) and setup (hd0) eingegeben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. Mit zwei Festplatten geht das oft in die Hose, weil dann die Zuordnung nicht immer identisch ist. Also welche nun /dev/hda und welche /dev/hdb, ist kann durchaus wechseln. Aber noch etwas, du schreibst /dev/hda1 und /dev/hda2, das sind nicht zwei Festplatten, das sind zwei Partitionen auf einer Festplatte.

Also wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe, dass es Partitionen sind, dann solltest du auf /dev/hda2 gehen und /dev/hda1 als /boot mounten und dann grub-install /dev/hda eingeben.

Ansonsten root(hd0,0) und setuo (hd0). Das root bei Grub bezieht sich darauf, wo der Kernel liegt, nicht auf deine Rootpartition.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ja ist eine Festplatte mit zwei Partitionen.

mount /boot

grub-install /dev/hda

grub

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

reboot

Ich muss immer noch configfile /grub/grub.conf angeben.

Ich habe auch mal root (hd0,1) ausprobiert, da /boot auf /dev/hda1 liegt aber das haut eine Fehlermeldung gegeben.

Der hat geschnallt, dass da kein Kernel war.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch mal root (hd0,1) ausprobiert, da /boot auf /dev/hda1 liegt aber das haut eine Fehlermeldung gegeben.
> 
> Der hat geschnallt, dass da kein Kernel war.

 

In grub ist die erste Partition die Partition mit der Nummer 0.

Also IST hd1 die Partition 0 unter grub.

In deiner Befehlsauflistung von Grub habe ich kein "quit" gesehen... Hast du das einfach nur nicht mit abgeschrieben oder hast du das tatsächlich nicht eingegeben?

Also eigentlich sollte grub ansonsten mit dieser Einstellung funktionieren...

----------

## JoHo42

quit habe ich auch eingegeben.

Ich muss immer noch beim booten mit configfile /grub/grub.conf hochfahren.

Ich  habe auch mal die ins Verzeichnis /grub.conf kopiert aber das bringt es alles nicht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

Sind deine Links richtig?

/boot/

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        1  6. Aug 2007  boot -> .
```

/boot/grub/

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9  6. Aug 2007  menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    639 28. Jan 18:53 grub.conf
```

BEsonders oberes ist wichtig, da ich mich daran errinern kann das grub das /boot/ fest impementiert hat.

----------

